# Copy Photos To Cd



## PERCY PERNEL (Mar 24, 2007)

I Need Help In Coping Photos (png Files) From My Email To My Cd Burner. I Am Not Familar With How To Use Cd-r. 
Any Help Would Be Appreciated!

Thanks, 
Percy

I Am Using A Window Xp Home Addition Software


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Make a folder and put the photos into it. It is a lot easier to record from a normal folder than from Outlook Express, which I am guessing you are using.

If you aren&#8217;t familiar with making a folder, open My Documents > My Pictures. File > New > Folder. Type in a name for the new folder. Move the photos from your e-mail to the new folder.

First put a blank CD in the burner. Open the new folder so you can see the individual photo files. Edit > Select All. Edit > Copy. Find the drive that is your CD writer and right click on it. Select &#8220;Paste&#8221; from the right click menu. Windows will open the XP CD writing window. Have it record the images. 

The XP writer records multi-session so you can add more images later. If you have other software you want to use for recording like Nero, RecordNow, Prassi Ones etc, let us know what you want to use.


----------



## PERCY PERNEL (Mar 24, 2007)

Slip,
Thanks so much for your help! I copied the photo to file as your suggested and then to cd.
PTL
Percy


----------

